# Neuer Podcast: Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt!



## rippi (6. Dezember 2021)

Leider werden die spannendsten Themen nicht thematisiert.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Leider werden die spannendsten Themen nicht thematisiert.


Genau!
- Was ist die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung von Jescos Wollmütze?
- Ist es wirklich 100% Wolle?
- Ist die Wolle von glücklichen Schafen oder anderem Getier?


----------

